# will she have horns?



## newton the goat (Mar 7, 2017)

So me being relatively new to sheep farming, i don't know much about other breeds besides the Katahdins we have. I ended up buying a barbedos black belly/katahdin cross along with the rest of the herd, and from looking at her recently I have discovered little "nubs" on her head. Do barbedos black bellies grow horns? And how big will they likely get if she does?


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 7, 2017)

How old is she?  My only sheep with horns didn't show any at birth, but they were apparent by two weeks old, and they grew slowly but steadily.

On my polled sheep I can sometimes feel little bumps where their horns would have been.


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 7, 2017)

norseofcourse said:


> How old is she?  My only sheep with horns didn't show any at birth, but they were apparent by two weeks old, and they grew slowly but steadily.
> 
> On my polled sheep I can sometimes feel little bumps where their horns would have been.


She is now seven months old, and until recently she has been slightly wild and wouldn't let me near enough for me to notice them so they haven't been apparent till now.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 7, 2017)

At 7 months, if she was going to have horns, she'd have them already. She may have little nubs or "scurs".


----------



## newton the goat (Mar 7, 2017)

Ok thanks


----------

